# Yamaha FG800 vs Yamaha FG820?



## JordanSG (11 mo ago)

I am looking at the Yamaha FG800 and Yamaha FG820 as my first starter guitar. 
Both are very similar with some differences in the wood for the sides and back.
I believe there is some sort of plastic on the neck of the 820 that isn't there on the 800.
Is the difference in cost $100 worth it for a beginner? Both get decent reviews.
Input appreciated and thanks.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I've got a Yamaha FS720... so both smaller, and a slightly "lesser" model (being the 700 line). I like it quite a bit, but I mainly play electric.

I've played for more than 30 years, and my advice is that if you are just starting, you will likely be very happy with either, so save the $100. Without knowing the difference in specs, I would imagine that only when you are more experienced will you likely be able to tell the true impact that the subtle differences between the two guitars may have on your playing and sound.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

save the 100 bucks for now.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

The current 800 series has solid tops and scalloped bracing throughout (good and good).

800: unbound fingerboard, nato laminate back & sides

820: bound fingerboard, mahogany laminate back & sides

Given they're all laminate (I have the 840 w/ rosewood lam), I'd buy the one you find prettiest and that _sounds_ the best to you and not worry about the rest. I really like this series and would be happy with any one of those mentioned. From experience, I'd start giving more consideration to materials once you get to the $1-$3k range solid back/sides models.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Try them and see. I found the 820 had more bottom end then the 800 and the 830 had more bottom end then the 820. I went with the 830. If you are just starting out I would save the money and get the 800.


----------



## JordanSG (11 mo ago)

Thanks everyone I appreciate your feedback


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Don't forget to check the action 
Even in guitars of the same model, the action can be different. A low fingerboard is essential, especially when starting out.
I would prefer a low action to the rest for a beginner


----------



## JordanSG (11 mo ago)

Latole said:


> Don't forget to check the action
> Even in guitars of the same model, the action can be different. A low fingerboard is essential, especially when starting out.
> I would prefer a low action to the rest for a beginner


Yes, already reading about setting/measuring string height, techniques on sanding down the saddle etc.. although I am going to leave that to an experienced person I think. Very interesting reading about different saddle,saddle pin and nut materials ie bone,brass etc.. and how they can change and or improve sound quality.
Lots to lean the technical stuff is just as interesting to me...


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

For now just do some test with guitars in store; you'll see.


----------

